# How to bypass internet block?



## Apples-and-Pears (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello

At home, my father has placed an internet blocker after 11pm. It prevents internet explorer from accessing the internet. However, it doesn't stop my P2P program from working or Outlook Express from recieving emails.

The block has been set up using the software that governs the Firewall/Hub. I cannot access that.

However, the fact that the block does not block all internet access, as is shown by the fact that the two programs I mentioned work, is there a way around it? Such as having internet explorer go through something?

I hope you can help.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We do not assist bypassing restrictions that are put in place by parents.

Closing thread.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/security/580722-malware-effecting-internet-explorer.html

Imagine.


----------

